

Ask HN: What languages and technologies/tools are you using right now? - brutuscat

Hi guys,<p>I'm writing you because I would really like to know what languages, libraries and technologies/tools are you/we really using.<p>Why you say? Well you see, I'm curious. I dont really like those "graph" showing which languages are popular, I want it directly from you!<p>Thanks ;)
======
elisee
Developing a cooperative game-making platform with C# along with those
libraries:

* XNA + MonoGame (multiplatform OSS rewrite of XNA - <https://github.com/mono/monogame>)

* Lidgren.Network (Reliable UDP networking library - <https://code.google.com/p/lidgren-network-gen3/>)

* NuclearWinter (my own UI library - <https://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/nuclearwinter>)

* MonoBoxedLua (my own variant of MonoLuaInterface - <https://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/monoboxedlua>)

------
boothead
Python:

    
    
      * Pyramid
      * SQLAlchemy
      * Redis
      * ØMQ
      * eventlet
      * nose
      * Protocol buffers
    

Coffeescript

require.js

mustache

Bootstrap

Backbone/underscore

moment.js

Websockets

What I really want to use:

Haskell :-)

------
josephby
Python, django and bootstrap -- [http://joseph.by/post/22651010430/simple-
bootstrap-python-de...](http://joseph.by/post/22651010430/simple-bootstrap-
python-dev-environment-for-osx)

------
mmq
-Python
    
    
      * numpy
      * scipy
      * pandas
      * django
    

-Hadoop

-javascript
    
    
      * jquery
      * angularjs (learning)
      * momentjs
    

-Posgresql

-twitter bootstrap

~~~
brutuscat
I would like to find time to learn angularjs too. Seems pretty sleek
framework. I've tried meteor stuff and kind of like it, but you still have to
write client/server code...

Angularjs seems to being solving this making it much more like building
desktop UI right?

~~~
mmq
To my humble understanding of angularjs, the MVC patter is not exactly the one
you would understand coming from a JEE background. The fact that angularjs use
this pattern means that you should first make your server as a RESTful API,
and build everything else on the client side using the framework.

In this way the backend is responsible for deep validations and making the
data as json format for later use.

So in the end :

    
    
      *Model : data comes from the server json format, becomes jaavscript objects.
    
      *View: HTML, and directives when you need to manipulate the DOM
    
      *Controller (also your services):
    
          ->Queries to the API
          ->Validation (probably duplicate some of your server's side)
          ->Business logic.
          ->Rooting of templates.
    

You might think that there's a duplication, in terms of controls and
validation, but the thing is, you should think of it as two separate level :
One for your API (could be used for many purposes), Second a robust, fast
client side that deals with data.

------
brutuscat
Ruby

\- RoR

\- RSpec and Capybara feature DSL

\- Sidekiq

\- Rbenv

\- Pry

JRuby (which implies some java stuff ala ruby)

\- Apache Camel

\- Jetty w/websockets

Posgresql

Mongodb

------
jfaucett
In my daily work / projects I actively use every one of the following :

    
    
      Servers - Apache, Nginx
      Databases - MySQL, SQlite, Redis
      Languages - Bash, C, PHP, Ruby, JavaScript
      IDE's - Emacs, Vim
      Tools/Frameworks - Git, GCC, GTK, Webkit, Symfony2, jQuery
    

These are all things I use to build finished software products, I experiment
around with Go and Haskell, but haven't used either much for practical
purposes (except Go for a few server side things).

------
lmm
Right now, at my corporate job in the insurance industry? scala (notably
scalaz is banned so I've had to reimplement the bits of it I need) with a
little java; spring, hibernate, wicket; oracle, mule, drools. Tool-wise
eclipse, subversion (I use git-svn), twist; jenkins, crucible and I'm just in
the process of setting up rundeck to replace the collection of bash scripts
that currently do deployment. Sonar is running but I don't really look at it.

~~~
brutuscat
I have a question: I did some experiments with Apache Camel, and you seem much
more experienced than me in Java: in your opinion, how does Mule compares with
Apache Camel?

~~~
lmm
My opinion is that it's a pointless waste of space that does nothing except
slow down development. But I suspect that would also be my opinion of Apache
Camel.

~~~
brutuscat
Is Mule xml based? Sorry, no thanks...

~~~
lmm
There's a pretty good, if underdocumented, interface for configuring it
programatically.

------
tim_moon
Javascript: Ember.js / Node.js / Socket.io / jQuery

DB: MongoDB / PostgreSQL

Learning: Java

Novice: Python / RoR

Eventually: Redis

------
johncoogan
My recent projects have been machine learning & data visualization focused:

Python

    
    
      * Numpy
      * Scipy
      * Pandas
      * NetworkX
      * Flask
    

MongoDB

Javascript

    
    
      * jQuery
      * D3.js
    

Twitter Bootstrap

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm using:

Platforms - Android, iOS, web

Languages - Java, PHP, Objective C

IDE's - Eclipse, Xcode

Various technologies in use - jsonengine for GAE, Twitter Bootstrap, Apache
server, MySQL

------
jetupper
Javascript i.e. Ember and jQuery mainly, with some Node.js after work.

A little Obj C in the evenings and weekends.

~~~
brutuscat
Did you release any iOS or Mac app?

------
NicoJuicy
Asp.Net MVC 4

C# / VB.Net

Entity Framework with Code-First

SQL Server 2010

IIS 7.5

Twitter Bootstrap

------
GotAnyMegadeth
At work:

\- Verilog 05

At Home:

\- Java for Android

\- Perl 5.8.8

~~~
brutuscat
What is Verilog 05 for?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verilog#Verilog_2005>

Hardware description language.

------
amplitwist
At work (I'm a physics/mathematics guy developing quantum optical
simulations):

Fortran 2003/2008

C++

LaTeX

Sage

Mathematica

Haskell (My initial experiments look promising; ghc+llvm has consistently
beaten gcc and gfortran when doing RK4 integration of complicated functions.
I'm currently testing array performance with REPA.)

Emacs

Dislin (Looking for a replacement, since it's a real pain to use)

Charm++ (Looks promising, but also seems hard to use.)

MPI

At home: Haskell

~~~
brutuscat
Wow, nice set of tools! How all that fits together to write a simulator? I
mean how (or when) does Haskell interacts with C++ code?

